# TiVo edge shuts down at random times



## Al Genchi (Jul 25, 2021)

I have been a TiVo user for almost 30 years. The last 2 or 3 years have brought a growing number of issues.
The main problem started with a Bolt and has continued with 4 different Edge boxes over the last year.
What happens is that the box shuts down and restarts at random times. When it shuts down any recording that is in process stops and does not restart when the box restarts. Sometimes it reboots and sometimes it stops and restarts every 5-10 minutes until I do a hard reboot which usually fixes it for anywhere from an hour to a day when the problem starts again.
The first time it happened on an Edge, the same thing happened on the replacement box they sent.
That was 9 months ago.
This month it started happening so I called them and got a new box that immediately did the same thing.
Has anyone had the same problem?


----------



## MrAWest (Jul 27, 2021)

Not sure if your problems are exactly the same? The pathology of my TiVo Edge when running playback of a recording (e.g. Nightly News), the screen will go black and then the TiVo Edge reboots. This started occurring in October 2020. Filed a couple of TiVo support tickets. TiVo support stated having a possible power supply issue. Purchased a TrippLite A/V regulated battery backup to eliminate power issues. Still had a few unexpected reboots. The strange thing is that every time the reboot has happened, it has been between 5 PM and 7 PM Pacific Time, and messes up some recordings. Or maybe this is just because it is when the TiVo Edge is in heavy use by me?

Looking at the TiVo Edge’s logs (System Info then clear clear, enter enter, 0), it is a Linux kernel panic on the TiVo Edge that is a cause. What I have been using as a workaround, is to reboot the TiVo Edge once a week. On Sunday morning, when the TiVo Edge is not recording anything. As long as I reboot the TiVo Edge once a week, it has been solid for the entire week.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

MrAWest said:


> Not sure if your problems are exactly the same? The pathology of my TiVo Edge when running playback of a recording (e.g. Nightly News), the screen will go black and then the TiVo Edge reboots. This started occurring in October 2020. Filed a couple of TiVo support tickets. TiVo support stated having a possible power supply issue. Purchased a TrippLite A/V regulated battery backup to eliminate power issues. Still had a few unexpected reboots. The strange thing is that every time the reboot has happened, it has been between 5 PM and 7 PM Pacific Time, and messes up some recordings. Or maybe this is just because it is when the TiVo Edge is in heavy use by me?
> 
> Looking at the TiVo Edge's logs (System Info then clear clear, enter enter, 0), it is a Linux kernel panic on the TiVo Edge that is a cause. What I have been using as a workaround, is to reboot the TiVo Edge once a week. On Sunday morning, when the TiVo Edge is not recording anything. As long as I reboot the TiVo Edge once a week, it has been solid for the entire week.


OFF TOPIC:

Say MrAWest;

Could you please do me a favor when you have the time?

In your online account settings under "Device Preferences", how are the "video downloads" and "enable video downloads" categories listed? Do they both just say "N/A" or are there selectable check boxes for each category?

Trying to trace down the reason why my Edge (an OTA type) won't accept or send programs over transfer. And thought the cause might be that the Edge for some reason is wrongly listed on my account as N/A in those two categories instead of having check boxes like all my other DVRs have (two Roamio OTAs and a Bolt).

But TiVo tech support just told me that it is normal for the Edge to show "N/A" for those two categories..

Thanks a much ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAWest (Jul 27, 2021)

Regarding my online account settings under "Device Preferences", the "video downloads" is checked. However, the second checkbox "enable video downloads" is unchecked. When I try to select and check the second checkbox regarding “enable video downloads”. I receive the following message in red: “Please update your TiVo Customer Account privacy status to modify your TiVo device preferences.”


----------

